

Ask HN: Can we do a small design job for you? - scottytruong1

Hey guys, can we do a small design job for you free? anything from business cards to Facebook covers, banners, book covers.<p>I just did this for my fellow 7 Day Startup Facebook group members. And got amazing feedback. Even got a testimonial from the famous Dan Norris of Wpcurve himself. So I&#x27;m thinking about doing something cool for the HN community as well.<p>The reason I&#x27;m doing this is because I&#x27;m training my designers for a subscription-based design service. So I need a few test projects to give them. It&#x27;s also an opportunity to contribute to HN community.<p>Anyway, I can do this for 2 people. So first come first serve.<p>Thanks guys.
======
scottytruong1
arisAlexis: sorry, we can't do logo. Logo design requires a long creative
process.

qubex: The ideal situation for us is get a test project that a lot of other
people are looking for as well. For example, business cards, banners, book
covers, flyers. But send me your diagram and all the details (please explain
what you want to achieve in detail). I'll forward it to my designers. If this
is something they could do fast, I'll let you know.

~~~
qubex
Contact details?

~~~
scottytruong1
send me an email scottytruong1@gmail.com or just post a dropbox link here

~~~
qubex
Sent two days ago. Am I to take it you are not interested?

~~~
scottytruong1
It's out of scope for this offer. Sorry we can't do it.

~~~
qubex
An email reply would have been nice, but thanks all the same and good luck in
your endeavours.

------
qubex
Would you be willing to take a small diagram and re-render it in some kind of
TRON/ENCOM style?

------
arisAlexis
are you interested in making a company logo for a not-yet-launched-not-yet-
for-profit startup?

------
mc_hammer
good for you, good thread idea :>

